# Graffiti Style Wallpaper - illustrating various hardware logos



## 20mmrain (Feb 2, 2010)

I do apologize for the so many changes with this post today but I was having problems with the links dor some reason!!!! But I think I got everything fixed although you will have to scroll down to be able to find the correct size of wallpaper you need. Sorry for the in convince but it will be worth it. But like stated before keep the suggestions coming and they are back up and working I hope...... also there have been more sizes posted so have fun and check out his site below for other types of work!


http://www.graffititechnica.com/

Enjoy 






*1440x900 AMD*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32912&stc=1&d=1265489549
*1280x1024 AMD*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32913&stc=1&d=1265489565
*1680x1050 AMD*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32914&stc=1&d=1265489593
*1920x1080 AMD*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32915&stc=1&d=1265489612
*1920x1200 AMD*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32916&stc=1&d=1265489637
*2560x1600 AMD*





*1440x900 i7*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32918&stc=1&d=1265489834
*1280x1024 i7*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32919&stc=1&d=1265489848
*1680x1050 i7*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32920&stc=1&d=1265489861
*1920x1080 i7*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32921&stc=1&d=1265489875
*1920x1200 i7*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32922&stc=1&d=1265489893
*2560x1600 i7*





*1440x900 ATI*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32924&stc=1&d=1265490126
*1280x1024 ATI*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32925&stc=1&d=1265490138
*1680x1050 ATI*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32926&stc=1&d=1265490154
*1920x1080 ATI*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32927&stc=1&d=1265490170
*1920x1200 ATI*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32928&stc=1&d=1265490186
*2560x1600 ATI*






*1440x900 i5*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32930&stc=1&d=1265490352
*1280x1024 i5*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32931&stc=1&d=1265490366
*1680x1050 i5*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32932&stc=1&d=1265490380
*1920x1080 i5*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32933&stc=1&d=1265490396
*1920x1200 i5*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32934&stc=1&d=1265490416
*2560x1600 i5*





*1440x900 C2D*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32936&stc=1&d=1265490751
*1280x1024 C2D*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32937&stc=1&d=1265490766
*1680x1050 C2D*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32938&stc=1&d=1265490779
*1920x1080 C2D*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32939&stc=1&d=1265490793
*1920x1200 C2D*





*144x900 C2Q *

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32941&stc=1&d=1265490819
*1280x1024 C2Q*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32942&stc=1&d=1265490842
*1680x1050 C2Q*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32943&stc=1&d=1265490856
*1920x1080 C2Q*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32944&stc=1&d=1265490870
*1920x1200 C2Q*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32945&stc=1&d=1265490889
*2560x1600 C2Q*





*1440x900 Xeon*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32947&stc=1&d=1265491260
*1280x1024 Xeon*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32948&stc=1&d=1265491273
*1680x1050 Xeon*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32949&stc=1&d=1265491287
*1920x1080 Xeon*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32950&stc=1&d=1265491301
*1920x1200 Xeon*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32951&stc=1&d=1265491319
*2560x1600 Xeon*





* 1440x900 Nvidia*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33033&stc=1&d=1265719025
*1280x1024 Nvidia*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33035&stc=1&d=1265719070
*1680x1050 Nvidia*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33036&stc=1&d=1265719089
*1920x1080 Nvidia*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33037&stc=1&d=1265719112
*1920x1200 Nvidia*





*1440x900 EVGA*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33262&stc=1&d=1266124394
*1680x1050 EVGA*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33263&stc=1&d=1266124410
*1920x1080 EVGA*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33264&stc=1&d=1266124428
*1920x1200 EVGA*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33265&stc=1&d=1266124448
*2560x1600 EVGA*





*1440x900 Gigabyte*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33295&stc=1&d=1266242183
*1280x1024 Gigabyte*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33296&stc=1&d=1266242202
*1680x1050 Gigabyte*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33297&stc=1&d=1266242224
*1920x1080 Gigabyte*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33298&stc=1&d=1266242247
*1920x1200 Gigabyte*





*1440x900 Corsair*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33395&stc=1&d=1266465452
*1280x1200 Corsair*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33396&stc=1&d=1266465470
*1680x1050 Corsair*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33397&stc=1&d=1266465490
*1920x1080 Corsair*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33398&stc=1&d=1266465520
*1920x1200 Corsair*
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2678/4366637766_857212ce28_o.jpg
*2560x1600 Corsair*





*1440x900 Razer*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33431&stc=1&d=1266496825
*1280x1024 Razer*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33432&stc=1&d=1266496841
*1680x1050 Razer*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33433&stc=1&d=1266496859
*1920x1080 Razer*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33434&stc=1&d=1266496884
*1920x1200 Razer*
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4010/4367761264_d4c2f7cb95_o.jpg
*2560x1600 Razer*





*1440x900 ASUS*

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2685/4401258348_2622840f81_o.jpg
*1680x1050 Asus*
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2674/4400490517_ce184d70d2_o.jpg
*1920x1080 Asus*
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4010/4401258736_86f4610a42_o.jpg
*1920x1200 Asus*
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4072/4401259436_854ea203a5_o.jpg
*2560x1600 Asus*





*1440x900 Logitech*

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2783/4403078361_b0ef9d8446_o.jpg
*1680x1050 Logitech*
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2747/4403841834_ff4b6b9205_o.jpg
*1920x1080 Logitech*
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4005/4403843372_3d9627f192_o.jpg
*1920x1200 Logitech*
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4017/4403079225_801ab4d02e_o.jpg
*2560x1600 Logitech*


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a 1440x900 screen ATM, could he downsize the core 2 quad wallpaper for me. 

I luv my golden q9550 

***edit****

shame on your for selling YOARS!!!!!!! RAWR!!!!!!!!!

Ill be getting i7 probably anyways haahahahaha


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 2, 2010)

I want an AMD phenom x3 II 720BE
please


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 2, 2010)

> I have a 1440x900 screen ATM, could he downsize the core 2 quad wallpaper for me.
> 
> I luv my golden q9550
> 
> ...



Yeah I know I sold out  With my Q9550..... I will give the request for a 1440x900 wallpaper......



> I want an AMD phenom x3 II 720BE
> please



Got the message I will request it.......

*Also so I don't overwhelm him I will give him the requests and please be patient if it takes him a few days...... But I am sure he will get them done. I know he wants to get his art out there! *

I will start a request log at the top on my original post..... so that you can see that I got your request....... as I get the requests done and posted I will cross them off I will check back a couple times a day.


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 3, 2010)

Some nice wallpapers there.

Will be interesting to see what others he comes up with.


----------



## Duffman (Feb 3, 2010)

cool.  Subscribed.

Waiting to see the 5870 and i7 ones


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 3, 2010)

> cool. Subscribed.
> 
> Waiting to see the 5870 and i7 ones



I know he is good. I also have decent skill but I never got into doing any graphic art. So I really admire him. Back in the day when I was trying to sell my work..... I wish I thought of this idea. That is why when I saw his work I approached and asked him if he would be intrested in doing this!
Hey maybe this will help him get lucky and get his name out there. We could possibly see his art on front of a ATI or Nvidia card..... and then we can say...."we knew him when" Wish him the best of luck!


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 3, 2010)

Subbing.  An i5/5770 combo in 1920x1200 flavor would be my request; I'll see how the x1080 strretches.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 3, 2010)

can i get a red/black one thats got a xeon logo? 

perhaps mix some evga classified in there too?


----------



## angelkiller (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice!

I hate making requests... but what about a Xeon version? And make this an extremely low priority.


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 3, 2010)

Is there a chance to get that Intel core 2 Quad to 1920x1080, thanks. these are great i was just looking to change my back ground


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 3, 2010)

All Graffiti sucks. And no thats not a troll.


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 3, 2010)

> Is there a chance to get that Intel core 2 Quad to 1920x1080, thanks. these are great i was just looking to change my back ground



Already up....... On my original post 2nd one down. But will post again 






Also thought this one was cool for everyone else as well...... I had these two up for awhile It reminds me of the good old days of gaming.......Atari 2600.....LOL





*1920x1080 Atari 2600*





*1920x1080 Atari 2600*


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 3, 2010)

> All Graffiti sucks. And no thats not a troll.



I beg to differ.... and if you have such a problem with it than why respond! No one asked you! Just because you probably can't draw crap doesn't mean you got to hate on it!

Fat hairy guys hitting a crash dummies aren't funny either but no body said anything to you!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 3, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> I beg to differ.... and if you have such a problem with it than why respond! No one asked you! Just because you probably can't draw crap doesn't mean you got to hate on it!
> 
> Fat hairy guys hitting a crash dummy isn't funny either but no body said anything to you!



First off Dan made that avatar for me. If you have an issue with it take that up with Dan.

Second don't come to me with "I bet you can't draw" crap. I forgot more about art than you probably know. Graffiti isn't art. Its a crime.

Again I wasnt trolling. I just think graffiti is a "cop out".


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 3, 2010)

> First off Dan made that avatar for me. If you have an issue with it take that up with Dan.
> 
> Second don't come to me with "I bet you can't draw" crap. I forgot more about art than you probably know. Graffiti isn't art. Its a crime.
> 
> Again I wasnt trolling. I just think graffiti is a "cop out".



First off Graffiti is not a crime...... destruction to property is!!! Now it is also not a cop out! You are telling me that people that make millions and millions of dollars putting it on clothes and shoes that is a cop out. Do some dictionary work graffiti originally started on cave man walls..... that was the first start of what was called graffiti. The name graffiti was only refereed to street paintings later on in the world! 

You don't know what you are talking about..... and coming from an ex- graffiti artist myself yes it takes a lot of talent. Because not only can those people express themselves like that most of them can do other forms of art that would make you cry. It takes a lot of pre planning to make the art and words 3d and inter connect like that. 

Not only was I great at street art I also did tattooing for several years where all of my art talent was used on everything from Jesus portraits to Child's Portraits, flowers and anything else you can think of. My art also has been hanging for a short exhibit in the Milwaukee Art Museum ...... You know the one made by Calatrava! Not to add that I was a national scholastics gold key winner for art back in High school and was offered a 2 year scholarship to Savannah Art College in Georgia for  Graffiti related works that you would call crap!

This guy is doing us a service and is doing a great job! He doesn't have to be doing this! So I would like to keep him here for the people who want it! If you don't like the Wallpaper no one is going to make you put it up! P.S he is also extremely good at what he does!

It is people like you who are ignorant who should not comment on things you don't know!

Now At the risk of getting this thread taken down I am going to stop but I would just much rather report you man! But I am not a punk like that please keep your comments to your self if you don't like it don't look at it!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 3, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> First off Graffiti is not a crime...... destruction to property is!!! Now it is also not a cop out! You are telling me that people that make millions and millions of dollars putting it on clothes and shoes that is a cop out. Do some dictionary work graffiti originally started on cave man walls..... that was the first start of what was called graffiti. The name graffiti was only refereed to street paintings later on in the world!
> 
> You don't know what you are talking about..... and coming from an ex- graffiti artist myself yes it takes a lot of talent. Because not only can those people express themselves like that most of them can do other forms of art that would make you cry. It takes a lot of pre planning to make the art and words 3d and inter connect like that.
> 
> ...



Report me all you like. Ive done nothing wrong. If I were to post my resume you might think twice when saying "I know nothing" about art. Anyway graffiti in the modern context is a crime and I don't accept it as does most of the artistic community.


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 3, 2010)

*Report me all you like. Ive done nothing wrong. If I were to post my resume you might think twice when saying "I know nothing" about art. Anyway graffiti in the modern context is a crime and I don't accept it as does most of the artistic community. *

What ever dude your just unhappy person there is always one of you. Then don't comment. Graffiti style art in it's self is not a crime otherwise we would be worrying about getting this guy in trouble for letting me post this! 
I would love to see your resume!!! LOL
You know what never mind keep commenting I'm not saying anything.... I know I'm right! When this kid makes something of himself and your still sitting here feeling stupid we'll see!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 3, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> *Report me all you like. Ive done nothing wrong. If I were to post my resume you might think twice when saying "I know nothing" about art. Anyway graffiti in the modern context is a crime and I don't accept it as does most of the artistic community. *
> 
> What ever dude your just unhappy person there is always one of you. Then don't comment. Graffiti style art in it's self is not a crime otherwise we would be worrying about getting this guy in trouble for letting me post this!
> I would love to see your resume!!! LOL
> You know what never mind keep commenting I'm not saying anything.... I know I'm right! When this kid makes something of himself and your still sitting here feeling stupid we'll see!



Well as an artist you should be able to take a little critiquing. Anyway I hope your friend does well for himself. As a professional I would tell your friend to quit now. Not because of his talent or anything but because this field as a whole is difficult to survive in. There is no money and the "love" dies when you can't pay your bills.


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 3, 2010)

> Well as an artist you should be able to take a little critiquing. Anyway I hope your friend does well for himself.



There is a difference between critiquing and just plane out being mean about something! Critiquing would be" Hey looks okay but it's not my thing" Or "Yeah Don't really care for Graffiti" Or "that blue should have been black" Not "Graffiti Sucks!"

As some one who sounds like they have some education you should understand what Critiquing means!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 3, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> There is a difference between critiquing and just plane out being mean about something! Critiquing would be" Hey looks okay but it's not my thing" Or "Yeah Don't really care for Graffiti" Or "that blue should have be black" Not "Graffiti Sucks!"



Critiquing doesn't have to be kind. 99% of the time it isn't accept in school. I've had clients throw things at me. I once had a sales rep. say one of my designs looked like a "used condom".


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 3, 2010)

> Critiquing doesn't have to be kind. 99% of the time it isn't accept in school. I've had clients throw things at me.



Didn't say it had to be kind but...... there is a difference between not being kind and just plane out being a Di$K too!



> Critiquing doesn't have to be kind. 99% of the time it isn't accept in school. I've had clients throw things at me. I once had a sales rep. say one of my designs looked like a "used condom".



Yeah I bet it made you feel like Sh*t too!Whether you admit it or not!


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 3, 2010)

Forget it it's getting off track I don't want this thread to be ruined. What ever your right I'm wrong what ever go on with it.

Look what ever you think is fine this guy was nice enough to do this for us!!! I don't want to runin that for the ones who want it just because one person is having a problem!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 3, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> Didn't say it had to be kind but...... there is a difference between not being kind and just plane out being a Di$K too!



Man you have a lot to learn my friend. Things are not always what they seem. Wait until you cross paths with Dan one time. 

Did it ever occur to you I might be trying to help?



20mmrain said:


> Didn't say it had to be kind but...... there is a difference between not being kind and just plane out being a Di$K too!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I bet it made you feel like Sh*t too!Whether you admit it or not!



Not really man. I thought it was pretty funny. It doesnt matter what people say. It matters if people pay.


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 3, 2010)

> Man you have a lot to learn my friend. Things are not always what they seem. Wait until you cross paths with Dan one time.
> 
> Did it ever occur to you I might be trying to help?



It's not that I give up easy .... if this thread did't mean anything to me I wouldn't give up..... But this thread does!

How the hell is "Gaffiti sucks" Supposed to help.... no matter how much you squint your eyes that doesn't help anyone! Name one way.... a Legit way!


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Feb 3, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> It's not that I give up easy .... if this thread did't mean anything to me I wouldn't give up..... But this thread does!
> 
> How the hell is "Gaffiti sucks" Supposed to help.... no matter how much you squint your eyes that doesn't help anyone!



There ok, not my bag but still I couldnt do it so kudos to him and anyone else with art skills, I can f**k up a stick man :shadedshu

And mailman you are trolling, coming out with "graffiti sucks" and then using the excuse graffiti is a crime, there digital drawings for god sake stop thread crapping already, you dont like it dont comment just to push your post count up. I swear you just comment for the attention man its kinda immature


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 3, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> It's not that I give up easy .... if this thread didn't mean anything to me I wouldn't give up..... But this thread does!
> 
> How the hell is "Graffiti sucks" Supposed to help.... no matter how much you squint your eyes that doesn't help anyone! Name one way.... a Legit way!



I like the lighting. I would like to see something other than Graffiti in his style. Thats what "Graffiti sucks" translates to in the real world.



InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> There ok, not my bag but still I couldnt do it so kudos to him and anyone else with art skills, I can f**k up a stick man :shadedshu
> 
> And mailman you are trolling, coming out with "graffiti sucks" and then using the excuse graffiti is a crime, there digital drawings for god sake stop thread crapping already, you dont like it dont comment just to push your post count up. I swear you just comment for the attention man its kinda immature



I'm not man. I have a point believe it or not.


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 3, 2010)

> I like the lighting. I would like to see something other than Graffiti in his style. Thats what "Graffiti sucks" translates to in the real world.



There you go much better!!!  Look I met this guy on the net!!! Show him some hospitality! Have this guy come away thinking hey TPU is great! Not the other way around! Don't ruin it for everyone else who wants to participate!

Plus your excuse that it's a belief it's still trolling bud!!! I have a lot of belief's but if I know it might cause a problem I keep it to myself!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> All Graffiti sucks. And no thats not a troll.



while i agree with you that graffiti sucks, its not helpful to the thread.

Try and keep your trolling to places its funny, eh?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> while i agree with you that graffiti sucks, its not helpful to the thread.
> 
> Try and keep your trolling to places its funny, eh?



Meh it wasn't a troll. It was a half assed attempt at trying to help an aspiring artist. The guy has talent but hes pigeon holed himself into a style and it would be a waste for that style to be graffiti.


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 3, 2010)

> Meh it wasn't a troll. It was a half assed attempt at trying to help an aspiring artist. The guy has talent but hes pigeon holed himself into a style and it would be a waste for that style to be graffiti.
> __________________



I am sure he can do other things! It just wan't the right way to do it! Next time how about ask ... since I said "any requests"...... can he do any other type of work?

I will give the benefit of the doubt but it did sound quit like a troll to me.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 3, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> I am sure he can do other things! It just wan't the right way to do it! Next time how about ask ... since I said any requests...... can he do any other type of work?
> 
> I will give the benefit of the doubt but it did sound quite like a troll to me.



I also said "And no thats not a troll" in the same post. Instead of asking why you went all fucking quentin tarantino on me.


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 3, 2010)

> I also said "And no thats not a troll" in the same post. Instead of asking why you went all fucking quentin tarantino on me.



So If I broke into your house and said I'm just kidding that doesn't count right? Or I'm not really breaking into your house LOL?

Okay dude what ever bud LOL let's go back to the wallpaper.

Second thought to change subjects......Has anyone else got any other brand names?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I also said "And no thats not a troll" in the same post. Instead of asking why you went all fucking quentin tarantino on me.



he still took offense to it. he has pride in his work. Please, let it stop.


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 4, 2010)

ATI Wallpaper is up on the frony page Have fun guys!!!


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 4, 2010)

dang these are great keep them coming   going to put the ati one as my xbox 360 background


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 4, 2010)

> dang these are great keep them coming  going to put the ati one as my xbox 360 background



Thanks for the complement he's got Xeon ones coming too. I am posting them right now 

Edit Add******
Xeon's are now up for those who want them. Again if they are not in the correct size and you can not size them yourself... let me know.


----------



## angelkiller (Feb 4, 2010)

Great stuff. 

Instead of posting every pic in an


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 4, 2010)

I rather like them. Rather see his art published, than see it on my fence.

20mmrain tell your friend that I am not an art critic, just a set of eyeballs, but I believe they are very good.

Art is in the eye of the beholder, so not everyone has the same likes or dislikes.  So create what you wish, so long as you enjoy it.  Sorta like a couple of musicians I know, they play for pay and then they play for themselves and friends.


----------



## Zubasa (Feb 4, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> Thanks for the complement he's got Xeon ones coming too. I am posting them right now
> 
> Edit Add******
> Xeon's are now up for those who want them. Again if they are not in the correct size and you can not size them yourself... let me know.


I would like to see some Phenom IIs and Turion Ultras for my notebook


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 4, 2010)

graffiti does not suck... I dont even know why you acknowledge these comments at all. 

Thanks for these.


----------



## Easo (Feb 4, 2010)

I REALY (and i think a lot of others) would like to see Phenom II  Please


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 4, 2010)

what a nice work i see here, excellent work dude


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 4, 2010)

> Great stuff.
> 
> Instead of posting every pic in an  tag, why not post one resolution in the [img] tags and then put the rest as links? Then you don't have 3 pics of the same thing at a different resolution. Just a suggestion. [/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 5, 2010)

*NEW AMD Phenom II Wallpapers are posted with links on original posts.... AMD fans enjoy!!!*


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Feb 5, 2010)

There pretty bomb if you ask me

This is what happens when street meets geek


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 5, 2010)

> There pretty bomb if you ask me
> 
> This is what happens when street meets geek



I like that saying LOL


----------



## TIGR (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice! Fresh ... vibrant, that's good work.


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Feb 5, 2010)

Do you think he could mash up a Amd and Ati one?


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 5, 2010)

> Do you think he could mash up a Amd and Ati one?



I can put in the request..... I know we are trying to hit the real big compaines first before we get into doing combos.... but we only really have a few big companies left..... So yeh bud I will give him the request. But just be patient I don't know when it will be. Make sure you subscribe to his site or this thread to keep an eye on it bud 



> Nice! Fresh ... vibrant, that's good work.



Thanks man I know he will appreciate that!


----------



## xrealm20 (Feb 5, 2010)

Very tight -- Grabbing the C2Quad, Ci7, and xeon now =)


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 5, 2010)

> Very tight -- Grabbing the C2Quad, Ci7, and xeon now =)



Yeah man I'm laying on that i5 and the ATI one right now. Also grabbed the Core 2 Duo one and when  he makes a AMD Athlon one too I will scoop that as well.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 5, 2010)

wow awesome work!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 5, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> All Graffiti sucks. And no thats not a troll.



I dunno about that mailman, watch this video and let me know what you think.  . 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuGaqLT-gO4
" Graffiti " is definitely art. Graffiti isn't just gang related stuff and words, its so much more.

graf⋅fi⋅ti  [gruh-fee-tee]  Show IPA
–noun
1.	pl. of graffito.
2.	(used with a plural verb) markings, as initials, slogans, or drawings, written, spray-painted, or sketched on a sidewalk, wall of a building or public restroom, or the like: These graffiti are evidence of the neighborhood's decline.
3.	(used with a singular verb) such markings as a whole or as constituting a particular group: Not much graffiti appears around here these days.


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 5, 2010)

> I dunno about that mailman, watch this video and let me know what you think.  .
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuGaqLT-gO4
> " Graffiti " is definitely art. Graffiti isn't just gang related stuff and words, its so much more.
> 
> ...



Case and point court is now over!

Thanks for finding that. That was really cool. If you notice that was all done using the same style a graffiti artist uses. 

I believe real artist graffiti makes this world much more beautiful to look at than just leaving a rotting wall standing there.

When I say real Graffiti Artist I am talking about a piecer and not a punk ars G boy wanna be. We can all agree that is ugly! The little G boys are nothing but toys!

But nice video bud! That video must of taken the people who made it a tone of time, work, and creativity!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 5, 2010)

need some nvidia in there


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 5, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> I dunno about that mailman, watch this video and let me know what you think.  .
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuGaqLT-gO4
> " Graffiti " is definitely art. Graffiti isn't just gang related stuff and words, its so much more.
> 
> ...





20mmrain said:


> Case and point court is now over!
> 
> Thanks for finding that. That was really cool. If you notice that was all done using the same style a graffiti artist uses.
> 
> ...



I dropped it. Keep bringing it up and Ill be happy to debate.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 5, 2010)

On the Intel and ATI wallpapers, I find myself looking weirdly at the logo's. They're kind of "pasted on" and don't blend in with the rest. A touch of lighting to it might fix that, like on the Phenom wallpapers.

I have to say the "tag" style is not entirely my thing. Especially when it looks like there is a word there, but you can't read it. Either make it readable, or abstract enough not to represent letters imho 

Can I request 1680x1050 size on the Phenom?


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 5, 2010)

> I dropped it. Keep bringing it up and Ill be happy to debate.



You are right I should have left it.... but when commenting on what others have said..... I wasn't thinking anything about what you had said..... I was just commenting in general..... So no I don't want to debate! Not because I don't feel like I can get me point across..... but because that is not what this thread is about!
But if you do care to debate you can always PM me and I would have no problem doing it there! 



> On the Intel and ATI wallpapers, I find myself looking weirdly at the logo's. They're kind of "pasted on" and don't blend in with the rest. A touch of lighting to it might fix that, like on the Phenom wallpapers.
> 
> I have to say the "tag" style is not entirely my thing. Especially when it looks like there is a word there, but you can't read it. Either make it readable, or abstract enough not to represent letters imho
> 
> Can I request 1680x1050 size on the Phenom?



I believe the ATI Logo was done more in a traditional style.... kind of making it look old school. Either way though I still dig the ATI one.....

But the Idea with Graffiti is not always to be able to read it..... It is more for the word to come to life and express the Idea of what that word is. Almost like a sculpture without using a 3d media. Each mural that has been done also could be setup in the 3d world as a sculpture and look like a feeling.

At least that is what has always attracted me to it.. I might not be making any sense!

But sure bud....... I will put up a request for the Phenom II 1680x1050. I should of requested that size a long time ago.... considering that was my old screen Res! 



> need some nvidia in there



Nvidia Request....... it's on it's way


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 5, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> ...
> 
> 
> I believe the ATI Logo was done more in a traditional style.... kind of making it look old school. Either way though I still dig the ATI one.....
> ...



I'm just talking about my own taste here:

Well the lighting on the ATI logo is quite matching with the graphics, but the rounded corners still have black corners on them...

Old school or no old school, I believe that a good piece of work blends everything in. Simply putting a sticker on a PC isn't modding, and I feel the same way about sticking a logo on a piece of art.
There are plenty of ways to achieve this blending. Even making it stick out (say with an embossing technique) can make it blend in, but the way these two are presented makes no sense to me.
Everything in the wallpapers screams "dynamic", "movement", "exciting shapes", except the logo. It's just there, and it's just square.

That's why I like the Phenom one better, not because I have a Phenom.

As for graffiti and art itself, I don't understand why you would use a word when you want to express a shape. It's like eating soup with a fork in my opinion.
Again, this is purely my opinion, but I feel art should be something that immediately captures your audience. Some art poses questions, but a question like "What does it say? I can't read it." does not apply to art.


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 5, 2010)

> I'm just talking about my own taste here:
> 
> Well the lighting on the ATI logo is quite matching with the graphics, but the rounded corners still have black corners on them...
> 
> ...



Agree to disagree then bud


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 5, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> Case and point court is now over!
> 
> Thanks for finding that. That was really cool. If you notice that was all done using the same style a graffiti artist uses.
> 
> ...



That was all done by one person! I'm sure there might have been a camera man, but all the art was done by one single person. Incredible isn't it?!?!?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 5, 2010)

I am using the i7 wallpaper but the ATI one looks sick...


----------



## MRCL (Feb 5, 2010)

DAMN the Phenom wallpaper looks wicked  But my i7 would be jealous if I were to use it 

Say, I dunno if its been asked before, but what does the writings say? I can identify Radeon, maaaaaaybe the Intel one says Intel and the Phenom one Phenom, but for me its just lines lol.


----------



## arnoo1 (Feb 5, 2010)

totally offtopic but:

i serious need your MB I can't oc my cpu higher than 3,6ghz i have an asus p5q-ws and some crappy kingston hyper x memmory
and you have an 4,6ghz oc damn
i want that to!!

edit
i have an intel core 2 quad q9550  E0 XD



3volvedcombat said:


> I have a 1440x900 screen ATM, could he downsize the core 2 quad wallpaper for me.
> 
> I luv my golden q9550
> 
> ...


----------



## arnoo1 (Feb 5, 2010)

thanks for the wallpapers mate 
but can you make some of Nvidia  i like that a way better than ati


----------



## MRCL (Feb 5, 2010)

Since the Atari wallpaper brought up nostalgia, how about a Voodoo Wallpaper?


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Feb 5, 2010)

black panther just posted a screen shot  for the 5970 club house and she had the Ati graffiti as her background

Its spreading like wildfire!!


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 5, 2010)

> DAMN the Phenom wallpaper looks wicked  But my i7 would be jealous if I were to use it
> 
> Say, I dunno if its been asked before, but what does the writings say? I can identify Radeon, maaaaaaybe the Intel one says Intel and the Phenom one Phenom, but for me its just lines lol.



LMAO I said close to the same thing..... I am rocking the i5 wallpaper and the ATI wallpaper..... But when he made that AMD wallpaper I told him damn dude!!!! I kind of wish I had a Phenom II now.
I requested him to do with AMD like he did with the Intel wallpapers.... make several different CPU's. So if he makes an Athlon X2 wallpaper than I will be for sure rocking that bad boy on my AMD PC!

Otherwise guys...... keep an eye out..... he has been making these like crazy I am sure there will probably be some more later today or tomorrow


----------



## a_ump (Feb 6, 2010)

these backgrounds are pretty awesome man. tell ur fella great job. i grabbed the core 2 quad one


----------



## Maelstrom (Feb 6, 2010)

Think the ati one could be made into 1680x1050?


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 6, 2010)

> Think the ati one could be made into 1680x1050?



Already done!!!

* Attention I have new sizes for all of the already posted Wallpapers....... It is late here so I won't be posting them tonight but tomorrow you will all be able to access 1024x768, 1680x1050, and a few others..... I also think we have 1980x1200 too.

So all of you who have been patiently waiting they are almost here!*


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 6, 2010)

congratulations on your work friend ..


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 6, 2010)

* New sizes available......1920x1200, 1680x1050, and 1280x1024 Also the first original page has been redesigned for easier access...... just click the links below. Again as always requests are welcome and if your Res isn't here let me know and I will let him know. Enjoy!!!*


----------



## a_ump (Feb 6, 2010)

um yea, i can't get any of the pics but  like 2. it says permission something contact administrator...???


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 6, 2010)

a_ump said:


> um yea, i can't get any of the pics but  like 2. it says permission something contact administrator...???



same problem here


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 6, 2010)

I am re doing the front it will be a lot bigger but hopefully it will fix the link issue!

Edit****** All the problems are fixed so you should have no more problems getting the wallpaper. Unfortunately I had to post them with out links so the post is a lot longer. Now you will have to scroll down on the first post and look for the correct size. 

I tried to do it in a nice and neat manor with the links but it wouldn't let me do it like that for some reason. So this is what you get..... sorry for the in convince of it being down for awhile!


----------



## mdsx1950 (Feb 7, 2010)

Dude your work rocks. !!! 5/5 My current wallpaper is the ATi one.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 7, 2010)

I find it funny everyone is rushing to put this stuff on their desktop without knowing what any of it says! Kinda like Chinese tattoos.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 7, 2010)

thanks for fixing things they work again


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I find it funny everyone is rushing to put this stuff on their desktop without knowing what any of it says! Kinda like Chinese tattoos.



"this PC is now the property of 20mmrain"


----------



## a_ump (Feb 7, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I find it funny everyone is rushing to put this stuff on their desktop without knowing what any of it says! Kinda like Chinese tattoos.



well shit i don't need to read it to think it looks sweet lol.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 7, 2010)

a_ump said:


> well shit i don't need to read it to think it looks sweet lol.



thats just what i was thinking


----------



## a_ump (Feb 7, 2010)

i've always liked graffiti, sure its vandalism but i think its pretty sweet how someone can make designs that look awesome but always spell something out. Graffiti is some of the best art i've seen.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Feb 7, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thats just what i was thinking



me too... it looks superb.


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 7, 2010)

> " this PC is now the property of 20mmrain"



How did you know what it said Mussels alright my gig is up!!! Nah guys just kidding...... I don't know about all you guys but I don't have any problem reading it.....



> I find it funny everyone is rushing to put this stuff on their desktop without knowing what any of it says! Kinda like Chinese tattoos.



Maybe some people can just read it and understand it. Not everyone needs special help to understand these words....... here let me hold your hand Also point and case how many scribbles or bad pieces of art make it into a art museum! Tones..... for example one work comes to mind by an artist who stuck an upside down cross in a jar with piss in it. He calls it piss Christ...... and now that retarded person is one of the most famous artist's around. A guy from New York did this. My whole point is..... your definition of fine art is demented if you call that fine art. But because it is in a museum people do!
Or Andrew Warhaule for that matter .... let's draw cambels soup over and over...... and now he was famous too.... my whole point is you don't always have to understand it..... to be art!







*It's not that hard see!!! Also..... just so you guys bugger off with you are untalented if you do graffiti here is some other stuff this guy has created*





*He is in advertising and graphics design... in Australia!*











*So that breaks the theory about being untalented..... and these are just random pics I choose from his other site...... I am sure they are nothing all that special considering that I saw way better examples there then these!*


----------



## douglatins (Feb 7, 2010)

Dude thats really good, what software do you use for those?


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 7, 2010)

> Dude thats really good, what software do you use for those?



I know he uses Photoshop and Illustrator Max..... But thanks I will relay the message!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 7, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> How did you know what it said Mussels alright my gig is up!!! Nah guys just kidding...... I don't know about all you guys but I don't have any problem reading it.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



INEL? Anyay its illegible. Oh an no one said he was untalented. Thats just your insecurity. In the end I wasn't trying to start any more crap. I just thought it was funny no one could read this stuff and were willing to put it on their PC. Kinda like Chinese tattoos. NOW do you understand?


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 7, 2010)

> INEL? Anyay its illegible. Oh an no one said he was untalented. Thats just your insecurity. In the end I wasn't trying to start any more crap. I just thought it was funny no one could read this stuff and were willing to put it on their PC. Kinda like Chinese tattoos. NOW do you understand?



It has nothing to do with my insecurity..... because I am not insecure..... but what I am sick of is..... people purposely trying to ruin thread! Whether it be you or who ever......

Look what I said in my last post wasn't supposed to make start getting all crappy again....... what it was supposed to do is challenge your statement...... like I said to you before I love to debate!!!! I just don't think here is the place ..... PM me and I would love to continue this there..

Know you didn't say he was bad...... but you have implemented that Graffiti is not art..... maybe I chose the wrong words to display my Idea....... but the implementation's are still there!

So again would be great to debate with you over a PM..... also I will post just for fun sakes nothing else how easy the rest are to read after I get back this afternoon.

But come on you really can't tell me that you don't get pleasure out of gettting a rise out of people....... I have seen some of the other threads you have posted on...... and I know you do it to others......That's kind of sad really!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 7, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> It has nothing to do with my insecurity..... because I am not insecure..... but what I am sick of is..... people purposely trying to ruin thread! Whether it be you or who ever......
> 
> Look what I said in my last post wasn't supposed to make start getting all crappy again....... what it was supposed to do is challenge your statement...... like I said to you before I love to debate!!!! I just don't think here is the place ..... PM me and I would love to continue this there..
> 
> ...



I didnt bring up the art thing again. You did. I just made a comment that most people have trouble reading it thats all. Damn man relax.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2010)

TMM: c'mon. you and me may not like graffiti 'art', but its no reason to derail a thread.

Pointing out the guy cant spell intel otoh, is worth noting.


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 7, 2010)

> TMM: c'mon. you and me may not like graffiti 'art', but its no reason to derail a thread.
> 
> Pointing out the guy cant spell intel otoh, is worth noting.



Thank you and BTW I can spell LOL I was just writing it in a rush before church so I might have misspelled cretin things. Just like a lot of the other conversation I have been having here have been in a rush. 
Busy with important things like college for one!


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 7, 2010)

I'd like to see that latest one integrated with the ATi logo as well with the red mixed in.  Nice!


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 7, 2010)

> I'd like to see that latest one integrated with the ATi logo as well with the red mixed in. Nice!



That is a very slick idea..... AMD and ATI on one that would look awesome! Although the only thing I would worry about it looking to much like is Christmas LOL but this guy is good enough that I am sure he could mix the colors well and it would look freaking bad ass!


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 9, 2010)

*Nvidia Is Up!!!! Every one who wants them take it. Enjoy here is a sample of the 1440x900 version.......*






 They keep getting more and more bad ass!!!


----------



## neoreif (Feb 9, 2010)

Man these wallpapers are wicked! Already grabbed the ATi and core 2 Quads already! Thanks Bud! And kudos to your friend that made it happen!


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow I didn't even notice I could _read_ them! 

They're awesome, pleasant to look at!

I grabbed the ATI one for my desktop and the Core 2 Quad for the laptop.

Now it'd be awesome if you do a kinda integration if possible... one with the C2Q + Nvidia (for my lappie) and one with a C2D + ATI for the desktop..... 

I'm sure plenty of people would like that.

Keep up the good work! I just wish I had such talents..


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 9, 2010)

*No problems guys..... I'll make sure that he keeps them coming. I know he has joined up with a few other forums and he is posting them there too. So he might be back up here but just make sure to keep an eye out. I have also told him about the combos but because these things take awhile to make...... I know he is trying to get the major companies down first before he moves on to combos..... but that doesn't mean that he won't do them just keep an eye out! 

Thanks again for the complements I know he appreciates them..... and I will keep them coming!

Also P.S. I do also have a copy of the Nvidia one in 2560x1600 if someone needs it but for some reason it wasn't uploading correctly...... so just ask if someone needs a copy of it.*


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 12, 2010)

*He has been taking a break but there will be more for those who are interested real soon... so keep an eye out guys over the next week....... *


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 14, 2010)

*EVGA Wallpapers are up guys enjoy!!!! Posted on first page down at the bottom of the first post. *


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Feb 14, 2010)

the Nivida one wants me to switch to the green team 

someone really needs to inform Ati,Intel,Amd,Nivida that this is gold


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 14, 2010)

> the Nivida one wants me to switch to the green team
> 
> someone really needs to inform Ati,Intel,Amd,Nivida that this is gold



Thanks for the compliment..... but it is already in the works......but we could always use more help getting noticed so if anyone would like to help please feel free to do so!
I also used to be a decent street artist in the day...... and am currently working on getting my hands on some graphics programs so I may join in. Until then this is all just one guy and he is really good!
Feel free though if someone else has some awesome wallpaper that they have made..... feel free to post it here too! We won't mind


----------



## Cyril06 (Feb 14, 2010)

Awesome walls. Just grab some of them


----------



## Dazzeerr (Feb 15, 2010)

Very nice.

Wouldn't mind seeing a Corsair wallpaper 

Don't worry about MailMan, he doesn't seem happy about anything.


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 15, 2010)

> Very nice.
> 
> Wouldn't mind seeing a Corsair wallpaper
> 
> Don't worry about MailMan, he doesn't seem happy about anything.



LOL 

Corsair there is one I haven't thought of   Good thought!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 15, 2010)

you know, I've been keeping my eye on this thread with sort of a meh attitude, and today I popped in and had a look again. I saw the EVGA image and I didnt open it on site, I just right clicked "set as background". 

Man when I saw it in full force I was amazed to see all the detail in the artwork. Simply amazing man, keep up the good work.

Now I'm gonna be comming back all the time looking for a better one


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 15, 2010)

Still lookin' for mah ATi/i5 blue/red combo action...


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 15, 2010)

> Still lookin' for mah ATi/i5 blue/red combo action...



There are going to be more coming soon but he was on vacation..... right now he is getting his other real job in order and then will be producing more

I will keep you guys up to date for sure..... I didn't forget about you don


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 15, 2010)

VERY nice wallpaper  I just downloaded the core 2 duo and ATI wallpaper they are great.
I have also been on the website and they have just uploaded a GIGABYTE wallpaper and since i got a gigabyte motherboard i downloaded that too.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 15, 2010)

subbed, awesome wallpaper
lol Mailman almost ruined the thread


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 15, 2010)

* Alright guys like other have said...... Gigabyte wallpapers are now up. There was a problem loading up here Gigabyte 2560x1600 size it wouldn't take. So if someone here needs that size PM me and I will get it to them!

Looks like someone was early enough to get the pre-special on his website   *** Cough kurosagi01 Cough ***LOL J/k Sorry guys took me a little longer to get it posted here.

But none the less here is what it looks like. As always they are on the front page enjoy!!!*







 Also would like to add that I am running out of room for posting pics on the first thread. The next time I post them it will be on what ever page we are on!


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 15, 2010)

> subbed, awesome wallpaper
> lol Mailman almost ruined the thread



Yeah it does suck that almost happened. Especially because I think people are really enjoying these. But I could have probably played it more cool my self and not let it get too me. So in both aspects I guess it could have been ruined..... but we dropped it and it's done.... I think him and I have gone back to speaking terms LOL 

But either way he doesn't like graffiti I don't believe he thinks it takes talent.....but he is entitled to his opinion. I should have just let it go and realized that .... so we were probably both wrong!

But I am glade no matter what the reason was ..... I am glade it did not get cancelled!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2010)

my advice to clean up the fist page:

Have the lowest res one as an example, and use clickable links behind spoiler tags 



Spoiler



[ /spoiler] for the rest - that way it doesn't take 5 minutes to load, and its a lot easier for people to find what they want.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

holy crap, this is awesome!  Great job


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 15, 2010)

> my advice to clean up the fist page:
> 
> Have the lowest res one as an example, and use clickable links behind spoiler tags
> 
> ...


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 15, 2010)

Who ever made these needs to register to TPU themselves. Can't you convince him to sign up?


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 16, 2010)

> Who ever made these needs to register to TPU themselves. Can't you convince him to sign up?



I talked about that to him once.....  I will ask him again he never really answered me.

*P.S. I changed to links on the first page again to save space if anyone has any problems let me know again but it should work this time!!!*


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2010)

20mmrain: dont use attachments. upload them somewhere else, and post links.


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 16, 2010)

> 20mmrain: dont use attachments. upload them somewhere else, and post links.



Got yah but I just tried these links that I posted with my other computer that do not have them loaded on and they work. 

Can anyone else verify this.

If they still don't work for anyone else than I will upload them off site and then re post.

All I care about is that they are working for people right now until I can upload them off site. 

I mean to save space I don't know why I didn't think of that! God too many drugs at one time Duh <------ LOL


----------



## overclocking101 (Feb 16, 2010)

nice dude! I got the EVGA, i7, and ATI thanks bro!


----------



## Graffiti_tech (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello all.  Thanks for all the feedback about these and thanks again to 20mmrain for posting them.  Working on corsair now.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 17, 2010)

Graffiti_tech said:


> Hello all.  Thanks for all the feedback about these and thanks again to 20mmrain for posting them.  Working on corsair now.



Awesome  almost everyone has a Corsair PSU or something.


----------



## Graffiti_tech (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah didn't really know how big they were until I started researching.. thought they only did ram


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 17, 2010)

> Hello all. Thanks for all the feedback about these and thanks again to 20mmrain for posting them. Working on corsair now.



Awesome Glade to give a great warm welcome to friend Graffiti_tech! Welcome!

So he is now here guys I will continue to work on this post but you may all ask him now too


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 18, 2010)

*Well guys it was asked for in great demand and here it finally is.......Corsair wallpaper. Here is a sample and the rest are on the first page enjoy!

*






*1440x900 Corsair


More will be coming soon *


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 18, 2010)

* How about some Razer Mice and Keyboards 

Enjoy!!!*





*1440x900 Razer*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33431&stc=1&d=1266496825
*1280x1024 Razer*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33432&stc=1&d=1266496841
*1680x1050 Razer*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33433&stc=1&d=1266496859
*1920x1080 Razer*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33434&stc=1&d=1266496884
*1920x1200 Razer*
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4010/4367761264_d4c2f7cb95_o.jpg
*2560x1600 Razer*


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 19, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> * How about some Razer Mice and Keyboards
> 
> Enjoy!!!*
> 
> ...



That looks impressive i think he should do one for Steelseries too  and perhaps XFX?


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 2, 2010)

*Well guys I have more wallpaper for you!!! Sorry it has been awhile..... this guy also has Art work he does for a living so he has been really busy with that!!! So the wallpapers will be coming less often because he just started up work again. But I know he will get to them when he can.....

Here's ASUS!*





*1440x900 ASUS*

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2685/4401258348_2622840f81_o.jpg
*1680x1050 Asus*
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2674/4400490517_ce184d70d2_o.jpg
*1920x1080 Asus*
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4010/4401258736_86f4610a42_o.jpg
*1920x1200 Asus*
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4072/4401259436_854ea203a5_o.jpg
*2560x1600 Asus*

*Even if he can't get to many more in the near future!!! I just want to take this time to say thank you for making these in the first place! Keep up the good work.

More probably will be coming but no more requests right now because the requests that he already has he still needs time to try to get to.*


----------



## Mussels (Mar 2, 2010)

i think that asus one is the only one i like so far...


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 2, 2010)

> i think that asus one is the only one i like so far...



Well see..... now I can say there is officially something for everyone!!! LOL


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 3, 2010)

*New Wallpapers up..... Logitech! Previews and links below and on first page! I also added the new Asus ones I got yesterday and the Razor ones as well to the front page for people to find them better! Anyway here you go enjoy *





*1440x900 Logitech*

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2783/4403078361_b0ef9d8446_o.jpg
*1680x1050 Logitech*
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2747/4403841834_ff4b6b9205_o.jpg
*1920x1080 Logitech*
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4005/4403843372_3d9627f192_o.jpg
*1920x1200 Logitech*
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4017/4403079225_801ab4d02e_o.jpg
*2560x1600 Logitech*


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey how about some Athlon X2/3/4 wallpapers?  My X2 240's screen is pretty lonely


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 3, 2010)

I love the Logitech one!

But can you tell me what's written? I haven't found a way to decipher them yet!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 3, 2010)

we should rename the thread now, its no longer about i5/C2Q.


Any suggested titles?

Graffiti style wallpapers ?


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> Graffiti style wallpapers ?



I guess that's how they're best described. I agree.

Edit - I added that they're specifically hardware related (i5/Corsair etc....)
Perhaps if you had a better idea?


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 3, 2010)

> we should rename the thread now, its no longer about i5/C2Q.
> 
> 
> Any suggested titles?
> ...



How about wallpaper's of your favorite brands.....

**** Edit**** I see you already changed it that is fine with me


----------



## vbx (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the Asus wallpaper.  Seriously, Asus doesn't have one good wallpaper on their site.  Unlike HP and Sony.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 4, 2010)

> Thanks for the Asus wallpaper. Seriously, Asus doesn't have one good wallpaper on their site. Unlike HP and Sony./QUOTE]
> 
> Anytime bud Use them all if you like


----------



## Goodman (Mar 4, 2010)

That is great work & time consuming doing this 
But still can't read shit!! 

Lucky there is real letters included in the draw so we can know what is suppose to be...

 each is own i guess...

EDIT: Would this be better in the software section? 
Since he's using a software to draw wallpapers...


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 4, 2010)

What about doing a Cooler Master one? Maybe take the basic layout (diamond) and colors (black, blue, grey, white) of their logo and graffiti it up with bold stylings, color gradients, reflections, zigzags, the works 






Also, I think the larger Corsair and Gigabyte ones in the OP are being resized. 1920x1080/1200 were being cut down to 1400x[something]. Actually, I think most of them are being cut down


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 4, 2010)

*Just a quick lesson on how to read Graffiti  *


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 4, 2010)

I love these wallpapers very much ,THANK YOU who ever made them,My personal favorites are the ATI, Corsair and ASUS ones.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 4, 2010)

> I love these wallpapers very much ,THANK YOU who ever made them,My personal favorites are the ATI, Corsair and ASUS ones.



I am sure he will appreciate it!


----------



## Solaris17 (May 7, 2010)

i finally found this thread!!! YES. can someone help? i need nvidia and razer in 1920x1080 but the links appear to be fubar.


----------



## mdsx1950 (May 7, 2010)

Can you do a Sapphire + ATi wallpaper? Thanks


----------



## oily_17 (May 7, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> i finally found this thread!!! YES. can someone help? i need nvidia and razer in 1920x1080 but the links appear to be fubar.



Sol, Take a look on his site here.You may find some you like.


----------



## 20mmrain (May 7, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Can you do a Sapphire + ATi wallpaper? Thanks





> Sol, Take a look on his site here.You may find some you like.



Sorry Guys I have been very very busy with starting a new job and moving in the last couple of months.....

I have not been in contact with him lately.... but I will start hopefully getting more here very very soon.....

Plus...... I will try to fix the links.

Other wise like stated check his site.


----------



## John Phoenix (May 8, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> I do apologize for the so many changes with this post today but I was having problems with the links dor some reason!!!! But I think I got everything fixed although you will have to scroll down to be able to find the correct size of wallpaper you need. Sorry for the in convince but it will be worth it. But like stated before keep the suggestions coming and they are back up and working I hope...... also there have been more sizes posted so have fun and check out his site below for other types of work!



Those are all very nice but not very authentic. Myself I like to hire a punk off the street with a can of spray paint and tell him to have a go at my wife's 27 inch monitor.

She's from Brooklyn.. makes her feel at home you see.


----------



## 20mmrain (May 8, 2010)

John Phoenix said:


> Those are all very nice but not very authentic. Myself I like to hire a punk off the street with a can of spray paint and tell him to have a go at my wife's 27 inch monitor.
> 
> She's from Brooklyn.. makes her feel at home you see.



Well I don't know about being the punk part but.... In my miss spent youth....I was one of those kids getting in huge trouble for doing this.... Not in Brooklyn But in Milwaukee LOL.

I didn't just do that ugly scribble crap either.... I did the huge pieces.

So if you like (while I am a lot older now) I am sure I can dust off my spray cans and come on over for yah  LOL


----------



## guitarfreaknation (May 9, 2010)

the 1920x1080 look real good. 

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Vhozard (May 13, 2010)

I didn't like the white arrows on the Asus one, so I edited it a little.
Credit still goes to 20mmrain ofcourse.


----------



## Techtu (Oct 10, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32911&stc=1&d=1265489533
> *1440x900 AMD*
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32912&stc=1&d=1265489549
> ...



I can't see that it's been mentioned but these AMD logo's are not the proper sizes, seem's as they are all the same size as each other?


----------



## alpha1 (Oct 23, 2010)

There is such a picture just to be extreme and not the quad

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32941&stc=1&d=1265490819


----------

